# Caroline "Caro" Daur - Seen arriving at Valentino Fall/Winter 2019/2020 Fashion Show during Paris Fashion Week (03.03.2019) 5x HQ



## Mike150486 (5 März 2019)

​


----------



## Punisher (5 März 2019)

sehr gut
danke


----------



## frank63 (5 März 2019)

Hübsch schaut sie aus.


----------



## Max (5 März 2019)

Danke für Caro.


----------

